# Kirby gets to deal with the first arrest of Spring practice



## brownceluse (Mar 20, 2016)

Jonathan Ledbetter booked last night.... Fake ID and buying alcohol for others... Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 20, 2016)

Thug


Stay tuned, there will be many more to come.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Mar 20, 2016)

But I thought a lot of Georgia fans wanted a head coach that would bring in more guy's that were not boy scouts ?  Isn't that one of the many reasons so many were calling for Mark Richt to be fired ? But I would suppose there were similar arrests each of the previous 10 or 15 seasons so this is no big thing!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 20, 2016)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> But I thought a lot of Georgia fans wanted a head coach that would bring in more guy's that were not boy scouts ?  Isn't that one of the many reasons so many were calling for Mark Richt to be fired ? But I would suppose there were similar arrests each of the previous 10 or 15 seasons so this is no big thing!



So root for Miami then if your already disappointed in Smart. Problem solved....


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Mar 20, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> So root for Miami then if your already disappointed in Smart. Problem solved....



Well there you go.......(A hint for ya')  I don't give a rats rear one way or the other !  

Enjoy the day !


----------



## antharper (Mar 20, 2016)

Well !!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 20, 2016)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Well there you go.......(A hint for ya')  I don't give a rats rear one way or the other !
> 
> Enjoy the day !


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 20, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> So root for Miami then if your already disappointed in Smart. Problem solved....



Anybody rooting for that bunch will surely be dissapointed.


----------



## riprap (Mar 20, 2016)

It's spring practice and the coaching staff is a little rusty as well. Landmark Athens Dodge and the Athens-Clark county police department need to be involved in the process.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 20, 2016)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Well there you go.......(A hint for ya')  I don't give a rats rear one way or the other !
> 
> Enjoy the day !



lol.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 20, 2016)

Thug ... really.  How many of you yahoos didn't do exactly the same thing?  If you didn't, you grew up a whimp and had a boring time in high school and college!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 20, 2016)

He'll be robbing liquor stores and washing cars by 21


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2016)

Mutt fanz already fighting amongst thereselves and they haven't even experienced their first loss of a new season.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 20, 2016)

kirby done lost control


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2016)

Yall wish.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2016)

He was an Auburn commit to start with. That should have gave us a heads up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 21, 2016)

Glad I was never caught with one of my many fake ID's at that age..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 21, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Glad I was never caught with one of my many fake ID's at that age..



Then again, I could blame those fake id's on my love for Beer!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 21, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> So root for Miami then if your already disappointed in Smart. Problem solved....



Not so sure about that one. Miami has had 3 arrests in a week.. 



> Semerene is the third Hurricane to be arrested since last week. Trevor Darling and Jahair Jones, both offensive linemen, were arrested together on March 10 on a misdemeanor charge of "resisting officer without violence," according to the Miami Herald.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Mar 21, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Thug ... really.  How many of you yahoos didn't do exactly the same thing?  If you didn't, you grew up a whimp and had a boring time in high school and college!



I have never used a fake ID.

We just found the "Black guy in the red cap".  No matter where you are, if you find him outside a convenience store, he'll buy you beer.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 21, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I have never used a fake ID.
> 
> We just found the "Black guy in the red cap".  No matter where you are, if you find him outside a convenience store, he'll buy you beer.



he is still there too


----------



## Gold Ranger (Mar 21, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> he is still there too



Always will be.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 21, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Thug ... really.  How many of you yahoos didn't do exactly the same thing?  If you didn't, you grew up a whimp and had a boring time in high school and college!



Bubber's Bait Shop - Broad St., Athens, GA, No ID required. The cops looked the other way.

Those were the days!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 21, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Bubber's Bait Shop - Broad St., Athens, GA, No ID required. The cops looked the other way.
> 
> Those were the days!



do you wear a red cap.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Mar 21, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Bubber's Bait Shop - Broad St., Athens, GA, No ID required. The cops looked the other way.
> 
> Those were the days!



Ah Elfiii, you are taking me way back to the good ole days.  I loved that old hairlip


----------



## elfiii (Mar 21, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> Ah Elfiii, you are taking me way back to the good ole days.  I loved that old hairlip



He always had a smile on his face and he was always glad to see you.

Bubber was a DGD.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 23, 2016)

Back on topic... 

One game suspension..
http://espn.go.com/college-football...tter-georgia-bulldogs-suspended-1-game-arrest


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Back on topic...
> 
> One game suspension..
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...tter-georgia-bulldogs-suspended-1-game-arrest



should have been 2.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 23, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> should have been 2.



At Bama it wouldn't have been ANY!


----------



## riprap (Mar 23, 2016)

Make him run run run. It will make him stronger and help the team win. Sitting out only hurts the team.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> At Bama it wouldn't have been ANY!



champions dont need rules


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 23, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> champions dont need rules



Didn't that land Bama in hot water already with the NCAA??


----------



## elfiii (Mar 23, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> champions dont need rules



If you ain't cheatin' you ain't winnin.

Or is it If you ain't winnin' you ain't cheatin'?

I guess it works both ways.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> He was an Auburn commit to start with. That should have gave us a heads up.


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 24, 2016)

riprap said:


> Make him run run run. It will make him stronger and help the team win. Sitting out only hurts the team.



The old cliché comes to mind, "It will be handled in house."


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 24, 2016)

fairhope said:


> The old cliché comes to mind, "It will be handled in house."



this^^^ and you cant teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Back on topic...
> 
> One game suspension..
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...tter-georgia-bulldogs-suspended-1-game-arrest



That should teach him.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> That should teach him.



isnt that the same punishment for rape at fsu.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 25, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> isnt that the same punishment for rape at fsu.



No you get a 1 game suspension for cussing at FSU.


Rape gets you dismissed.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 25, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> No you get a 1 game suspension for cussing at FSU.
> 
> 
> Rape gets you dismissed if you are not a heisman candidate




fixed it thug


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2016)

fairhope said:


> The old cliché comes to mind, "It will be handled in house."



Should be familiar in Alabamer.


----------



## Scott G (Mar 28, 2016)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> But I thought a lot of Georgia fans wanted a head coach that would bring in more guy's that were not boy scouts ?  *Isn't that one of the many reasons so many were calling for Mark Richt to be fired ?*



I think it had more to do with UGA having such a large number of drafted players (top 4 the last 10 years), and clearly tons of talent, yet nothing to show for it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Should be familiar in Alabamer.



Easy peazy. The process has now come to UGA. Get on board or find a new train.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 28, 2016)

when they get processed from 10-2 to 8-4 this year they will wish they had never went to the train station.


----------



## Throwback (Mar 28, 2016)

fake ID and alcohol for minors? 

rank amateur.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> when they get processed from 10-2 to 8-4 this year they will wish they had never went to the train station.



Saban's first year or two weren't stellar either. I do hope the AD and Alumi at UGA are intelligent enough to understand you can't undo decades of wrong thinking over one spring training, and it will take time to get the new process in place. 

Recruiting however is going gangbusters for homegrown Ga. players.


----------

